# Spy Shot of New Climax



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

Spy Shot of new Accucraft Climax for your drooling pleasure 
Royce


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet. Looks like stinking raw horsepower at a snail's pace. I love it.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Any Climax experts out there that can identify what the prototype might be for this locomotive. Thanks for posting it Royce!


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks Nice!!


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, they're offering it lettered as the Mich-Cal no. 4. I'm not sure if they're offering both early and late versions, but the drawing they're still showing on the website has an electric headlight and steel cab. Either way, it looks a **** of a lot nicer (and closer to the prototype no. 4) than the "hand-built sample" they showed when it was first announced!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sa weet


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

OMFG, that one done did it to me, I have fallen off the cliff and landed on the NARROW SIDE. I'd trade an Accucraft Big Boy sparkie for one!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I climbed out of bed to comment more on this loco. The many cars made for this could be fun, my first one would be a short flat car, with a giant spotted mushroom as a load, followed by a giant log and a few ore cars loaded with Iron Pyrite. 

The narrow side is calling me. Good thing I know people here who make narrow people, not so much 1:32 peeps. I'm not giving up hope though.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

The handbuilt sample was not built by Accucraft. Seems they bought it from I think this guy http://www.hdc-dampf.de/index.html 

He started to offer a Climax then pulled it off his site only to see it a while later on Accucrafts site. 

The model he started was not the Mich cal version which is why they dont look the same nor do they have the same valve gear. Though I think the Mich Cal looks way to much the Aster Climax without the 3rd truck, Id prefer one with Walcherts valvegear as Id rather see all the motion. 

I wonder how the gearing is, The orignal Accucraft Shays had a much slower running speed than the newer versions.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 23 Dec 2009 07:35 AM 
The handbuilt sample was not built by Accucraft. Seems they bought it from I think this guy http://www.hdc-dampf.de/index.html 

He started to offer a Climax then pulled it off his site only to see it a while later on Accucrafts site. 

The model he started was not the Mich cal version which is why they dont look the same nor do they have the same valve gear. Though I think the Mich Cal looks way to much the Aster Climax without the 3rd truck, Id prefer one with Walcherts valvegear as Id rather see all the motion. 

I wonder how the gearing is, The orignal Accucraft Shays had a much slower running speed than the newer versions. 
Hmmm, without wanting to break my promise to seem informative in any way, it would seem that the valve gear on this model is the same as that used on all their moguls, C-16/19 locos, as well as the 4-4-0 and all the British outline and free-lance models. Simple eccentrics operating rocking valve rods - but still looking good.

Me? I'd love to have one.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

It would be an early version , before Walsharts gearing


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

The proportions look very much like the Aster Climax, that is, 1:24. Which seems odd, since Accucraft's last 1:24 model was something like ten years ago.


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

How do you tell the scale just by looking at a photo ?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I doubt it's in 1:24th as its listed in 20.3 and thats what they have been building. I think Vance was referring that the Aster is 1:24 well actually 1:23 according to the specs.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By highpressure on 23 Dec 2009 07:37 PM 
How do you tell the scale just by looking at a photo ?


Wishful thinking?


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By turbohvn on 22 Dec 2009 12:29 PM 



Spy Shot of new Accucraft Climax for your drooling pleasure 
Royce











This pic has been on Accucraft's website for some time. I keep watching the web page hoping to see a painted model.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 23 Dec 2009 07:35 AM 
The handbuilt sample was not built by Accucraft. Seems they bought it from I think this guy http://www.hdc-dampf.de/index.html 

He started to offer a Climax then pulled it off his site only to see it a while later on Accucrafts site. 

*The model he started was not the Mich cal version which is why they dont look the same nor do they have the same valve gear.* Though I think the Mich Cal looks way to much the Aster Climax without the 3rd truck, Id prefer one with Walcherts valvegear as Id rather see all the motion. 

I wonder how the gearing is, The orignal Accucraft Shays had a much slower running speed than the newer versions. 
I'm connn-fuzed... Two loco's don't look alike but they are the same?







Sound like they're similar but different.


That makes sense, every climax I've had has been similar but different too. 


I get'ch ya


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Kovacjr on 23 Dec 2009 07:41 PM 
I doubt it's in 1:24th as its listed in 20.3 and thats what they have been building. I think Vance was referring that the Aster is 1:24 well actually 1:23 according to the specs. 
Jason, Aster C&N Climax is 1:24 (their Alishan Shay is 1:23) Best, Zubi


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aster Catalog (sort of shiny copper colored) says the Alisan shay is 1/22.5, not to be nitpicking.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Dan, That is interesting. Well, I have never measured Aster's Alishan Shay so I only refer to the web info I have seen in the past, in the catalogues I believe the scale was sometimes mentioned to be 1:28 due to misprint. But I did measure the Climax and it is 1:24 - unfortunately as it is a very nice gas fired engine and I would prefer it in 1:22.5 ;-)) Best, Zubi 
PS BTW I just returned from Alishan, the railway does not operate as it was heavily damaged by the typhoon on 8 August.


----------

